# St. Johns River - Lemon Bluff to Clark Hammock - 12/19/09



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sounds like a great day to me  congrats [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the report. Notice anyone fishing for shad or crappie while you were out there?


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

We saw one couple fishing with minnows for crappie, but it was too windy in most stretches of the river. No one was targeting shad yet but I am eagerly awaiting the run to begin so I can get my first shad on fly!

There were lots of duck hunters out but apart from the crappie boat we were the only ones fishing in a 5 mile section of river. The wind should die down by Wednesday after the cold snap. Water temp was 66 degrees and it should drop a bit by then. I'll be on Lake Harney by sunrise!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like a good time.  Certainly can't complain about non-stop action, even if they were a bit small.


----------

